# huge buck shot by arvilla



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

I heard a monster buck was shot by arvilla last week
anyone else hear about it or is it jsut a rumor?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

The Turtle River State Park has some Monsters - so it could be true


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

there was a real dandy shot-out that way the guy that shot it though always soots good bucks


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

does anyone no who it was?? I thoguht his name was darren hart i heard


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

that's the guy


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

anyone no the story or if its even big??


----------

